# Almost 1 in 5 Nursing Home residents infected



## odyssey06 (18 Jun 2020)

Some 18% of the 30,000 residents of nursing homes have had a confirmed diagnosis of Covid-19.









						Almost 1 in 5 nursing home residents diagnosed with Covid-19, Oireachtas committee hears
					

The Department of Health’s secretary general was speaking before an Oireachtas committee on Covid-19 earlier today.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (18 Jun 2020)

An incredible stat given that 1 in 200 of the general population have tested positive.


----------



## odyssey06 (18 Jun 2020)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> An incredible stat given that 1 in 200 of the general population have tested positive.



Well I think a lot more of the general population had it but werent prioritised for testing at the peak.
But still an astounding number.


----------



## Drakon (18 Jun 2020)

I’m not surprised by this. A nursing home could be considered to be a (very) large household. 
Speaking for my own household, my son got it first. Then the rest of us got it.
The wife of a friend of mine had been C19 testing employees in a nearby meat packing plant. Testing them in their homes. Everyone in each house testing positive. 
I’m only guessing, but I’d say that a nursing home that has cases, has many cases. Whereas one that doesn’t have cases, obviously doesn’t. 
You could easily have two nursing homes on the same road with 100 residents each. One with zero cases, the other with 80. 
IMHO.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (18 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> I’m not surprised by this. A nursing home could be considered to be a (very) large household.
> Speaking for my own household, my son got it first. Then the rest of us got it.
> The wife of a friend of mine had been C19 testing employees in a nearby meat packing plant. Testing them in their homes. Everyone in each house testing positive.
> I’m only guessing, but I’d say that a nursing home that has cases, has many cases. Whereas one that doesn’t have cases, obviously doesn’t.
> ...


Incredible experience _Drakon_.  I hope you are all well.  As I have remarked before the stats on this Covid thing could occupy a whole Young Scientists' exhibition.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Jun 2020)

Yes, they should give figures for how many nursing homes actually had cases. 

Brendan


----------



## RedOnion (19 Jun 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Yes, they should give figures for how many nursing homes actually had cases.
> 
> Brendan


Is this part of the article not helpful?
"56% of all nursing homes have remained virus-free"


----------

